# Solved: Default Font Too Large!



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

I've been running 98SE forever, primarily because of an old DOS program I run through Windows. This program is my lifeblood.

A few days back I had a strange "lock-up" in the middle of printing a DOS job on my trusty old Xerox XD100, something I'd done thousands of times before. Apparently, I suffered a major crash, because when I rebooted, Norton Antivirus didn't work properly, my printer wouldn't print, and there was a variety of lessor pains.

Since then, I deleted and reloaded Norton Antivirus, deleted and reloaded the latest printer software for the XD100, and ran my several spyware programs. 

Things seem to be almost normal again, except that I can't seem to downsize the default print size showing up in all the boxes, headers and the like. For example, what I'm typing at the moment is much too large, although view-text size is set to "smallest."

I've played for hours with properties-display-appearance-all the options, setting font size when adjustable to its smallest, even resorting to setting custom font under advanced at 80 percent. I've also done what I could with View for individual pages. But, much in front of me remains too large.

There must be something simple to fix this that I have long ago forgotten about.

Any ideas appreciated.

Out of date Bob


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Hi Bob.

First try changing your screen resolution to 800x600 or 640x480, click Apply and OK.

Restart the PC.

Change the resolution back to your favorite settings and see if it goes back to normal.

Zee


----------



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

Hi Zee,

Right on!

I should have remembered that after the "crash" I mentioned earlier, I got a message that I needed to install my new monitor, which wasn't new at all. Anyway, I did a reinstall. But, because of my advancing years, and declining computer skills, I failed to recall that the monitor resolution drove what I saw on the screen.

It turns out I was set at 800x600 after the monitor reinstall, so I tried 640x480 as you suggested. That, of course, was huge, so I went to 960x720, which, it turns out, gave me the appearance I was comfortable with before. Now I'll go back to display>appearance and try to reset all that stuff.

Mark this one solved!

Thanks again. It's great to know there is still someone around who remembers 98SE.

Out of date Bob


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

bobsedge said:


> Hi Zee,
> 
> Right on!
> ...
> Out of date Bob


:up:

Great.


----------

